# My ipb 14



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

My son lovin his new skiff.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

The thing looks like its floating pretty darn shallow! And level for no one being on the front.
Got a rear shot of it?


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

No creek runner but I think I floated in about 4 inches.Whatever inches it may be I poled it around where ever I wanted.All the way up to land almost.Never been in any technical micro skiff so I can't compare,but I can truly say It floats shallow enough and shallower than I ever had in a boat.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm heavier,about 190 and look how even.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

How's the stability with two people in the boat?


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Very stable and no hull slap.The skiff worked out beyond my expectations.Honestly.Not just cause I own one.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like a great skiff for your purposes, man! I'm digging the clean look too. Any chance you could get us some shots of how she sits on the trailer?


----------



## Fifth_Day (Oct 3, 2012)

Where did you get the rod holders on the gunnel?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> My son lovin his new skiff.




sharp skiff !!

i'm lovin' that myself !!


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## tw1nny03 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice pics! Any videos?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

sweet skiff. any idea how wide it is, and does anyone have one in Miami? thx.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

> sweet skiff. any idea how wide it is, and does anyone have one in Miami? thx.


I believe it has a 56" beam. I'd like to try one out in Miami too actually. Trying to make a decision on whether or not to sell my boat.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> > sweet skiff. any idea how wide it is, and does anyone have one in Miami? thx.
> 
> 
> yeah jigalode is correct,56 wide.I live in Miami Hialeah anglerIf u are really interested in getting one ill be glad to take u for a ride.I do a lil poling couple miles away from my house sometimes in the evenings at matheson hammocks for hour or two.Ramp is free at 5:30 so if u are serious just holler.Its almost like the shadowcast just mine has less fiberglass.Shadow cast is better built but ipb goes very shallow,halls ass and rides good.
> ...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Your son looks like he's having a blast! 

Some of my best times are days in the skiff with my youngest son....makin' memories.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> Your son looks like he's having a blast!
> 
> Some of my best times are days in the skiff with my youngest son....makin' memories.


Yeah,I bought this skiff for him.Ive been fishing a long time.If it wasn't for him I would have slowed down.I find myself doing it all over again,but this time it's sweeter cause its with someone special you spend time with.I find myself camping everywhere,new adventures.Back then the wife would be kind of upset if fished too much.This go round is much better,not unusual to leave Friday and come back Sunday.Great times rite now.Wanna do a last camp trip this year at pavilion key then a night at new turkey key.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> > > sweet skiff. any idea how wide it is, and does anyone have one in Miami? thx.
> > >
> > > I believe it has a 56" beam. I'd like to try one out in Miami too actually. Trying to make a decision on whether or not to sell my boat.
> 
> ...



yeah man I'd love to see it. is your s a 14' and what engine are you running? I'll be down south this saturday, and heading up at around 12-1pm after fishing. or even better, I'll pm you. If I can't get on it I'd at least like to see it. If I can swing by your place or anywhere nearby just to take a look, that would be awesome. much appreciated.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Added some some sea deck type material to the IPB skiff,courtesy of DST from here on microskiff.He had some left over and it matches my skiff well.Put it on the platform and some to protect my reels.Thanks Dave.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks great! Looking at your pics, looks like you guys are slaying the Reds and Snook! 

What engine you running on your boat?


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Started with a 9.8 hp then quickly bought a used 2007 25hp merc sea pro made by tohatsu.9.8 ran 15 mph wot,way to slow but planed and got around.The 25 hp has gone 33 mph but now only 32 mph wot.I need a new prop.It has an aluminum prop that's pretty wore out.Anything from 15 hp to 25 hp is all this skiff needs.About the fish,yeah have caught a lot of fish on this lil skiff.Im fortunate to live in the fish heaven here down south.Biscayne bay is 1.5 miles from my house,Keys 45 min and flamingo 1 hour and a half at the most.Great fishing around here.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Creak freak, Awesome looking skiff. I am also trying to decide wether to pull the trigger on a Gheenoe classic or the IPB skiff. Leaning more towards the IPB after looking at these pics. 
If you don't mind me asking how did you install the trolling motor to the deck? Looking at some pics it looks like you have a closed bulkhead up front not allowing you to get in there. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Looking at some pics it looks like you have a closed bulkhead up front not allowing you to get in there.


These boats have a hatch in the front bulkhead so you have storage under the deck. It also comes with grommet holes for rod holders. I store my trolling motor battery, life jackets, anchor ect up there.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> Hey Creak freak, Awesome looking skiff. I am also trying to decide wether to pull the trigger on a Gheenoe classic or the IPB skiff. Leaning more towards the IPB after looking at these pics.
> If you don't mind me asking how did you install the trolling motor to the deck? Looking at some pics it looks like you have a closed bulkhead up front not allowing you to get in there.
> Thanks for your help


Won't persuade you one way or the other on choice of skiff,I could just give my opinion.I borrowed a classic when ever I wanted and I prefer the ipb 14.As for trolling motor you are correct,I couldn't install bolts.I purchased a quick removable adaptor at bass pro and I pre drilled a hole then screwed my screws with 5200 underneath.Been through some ruff chop and its still as tight as the 1st day.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> Hey Creak freak, Awesome looking skiff. I am also trying to decide wether to pull the trigger on a Gheenoe classic or the IPB skiff. Leaning more towards the IPB after looking at these pics.
> If you don't mind me asking how did you install the trolling motor to the deck? Looking at some pics it looks like you have a closed bulkhead up front not allowing you to get in there.
> Thanks for your help


----------



## kensfl45 (Jan 15, 2013)

DROD,

Check your PMs.

Thanks.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Creak Freak, I appreciate the response. Thanks for the help.

Janitor, Thanks!


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice ride .. Enjoy.

I love mine also. Wish I had one when I was his age ,But it's never too late.
Im in Miami and Ft. Lauderdale
Capt. HiC 
InshoreNation.com


----------

